# polish for T-Jets



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have been going through some of my ebay aquisitions, cleaning the chassis, replacing burnt up parts, replacing wrong parts, etc... One of the cars is a turquoise Jaguar XKE that apparently spent a lot of time on its roof. I have some Cd repair polish and figured it was just a real mild abrasive polish. It worked beautifully to make that Jag shine! I wish I would have taken a before pic. Another car is a turquoise Buick Riviera. Here is a pic of 1/2 the car polished. I hope you can see the difference.:










The cd repair kits can be expensive, I found mine on a clearance rack for $0.99.:thumbsup:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Marty,

What a cool idea. I have a few tjets that need some tlc and I was not sure what to use. Will have to stop on my way Home from work tomorrow night to pick up some to try it out. 

Dave :wave:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

It's kinda hard to show the reflections, but here are 5 cars I did today:



















The turquoise Jag w/whitewalls:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot to mention that the windshield on the Riviera was also scratched. The polish cleaned it right up. If you are going to try this on one of your windshields, do a small corner first to try it out.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Not related to the actual content, but I opened this thread up thinking it would be about Oscar Kovaleski. :freak:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ggnagy said:


> Not related to the actual content, but I opened this thread up thinking it would be about Oscar Kovaleski. :freak:


 :lol:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*hmmm...At first glance...*

I immediately thought Polish?... Tjets?... maybe a Tyco thread?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is the polish I used:










It looks like, well, you decide:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Polish? I will take two, Chicago style with extra hot peppers.

Verb


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I swear by Novus #2 Plastic Polish. Looks to be the same stuff, not sure if the pricing is different. I know Bill Hall uses automotive polishes. I also keep 600, 1000 and 1500 grit sandpaper for deep scratches prior to a polish.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They cleaned up nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This shows up good'n shiny Marty...*



Marty said:


> It's kinda hard to show the reflections,The turquoise Jag w/whitewalls:


The polish seems to have made the turquoise a little deeper as well. ... oh and the whitewalls??... Total icing on the cake. :hat:... funny how the simplest little details really set off the whole look so nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Those t jets look really, really good, the Jag is classic. As far as polishing goes, I know there are multiple ways to do it. 

I love micromesh..... http://www.micro-surface.com/

All kinds of options, I like the foam pads and the sheets, but I would like to try more.

For deep scratches and scoring I like to surface goop and smooth it out rather than cut down to the depth of the scratch.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Polish for TJets*

T-Jetski?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

thunderjetgene said:


> T-Jetski?


hahahahahaha!

The polish and the technique you select has to suit the severity of the damage to the cars finish. Most ALL types are just fine for normal playwear. The question is what your expectation is divided by the cost of time and materials...minus what yer actually willing to go through.

Like any cleaner, polishes should be tested carefully and not used with wreckless abandon until the USER actually proves them worthy AND safe for original accents and artwork.


----------

